# Ferrari Automatic Bottle Filler



## kirbyclk (Jan 13, 2011)

I made a video tonight of us using the Ferrari Automatic Bottle Filler if anyone is interested.

link:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUMt6qfJZ34[/ame]


----------



## wvbrewer (Jan 13, 2011)

Awsome that looks cool.


----------



## AquaCom (Jan 13, 2011)

Very nice! Not seen those before. Is it battery operated or just works on syphon?


----------



## RedNeckWino (Jan 13, 2011)

Glad you did that. Been thinking of getting that one. Lots cheaper than the vacuum powered.


----------

